# Whisker biscuits and Quick spins



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have heard lately that the Quick Spin vanes dont shoot well through the Whisker Biscuit rests so I figured I would find out once and for all. Who likes the combo and who doesnt? Thanks for the help


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

not a good combo. the QS arent very tough to start with and the little rib on them catches on the WB. they will work for a lil bit but i wouldnt use them. the best combo i have found for the WB is blazer vanes. they are very tough and they work great with fix blade broadheads. they may discolor a lil bit but they wont wrinkle or tear. also if you are interested in a full length vane you could go with a vanetec or a flex fletch, both are very tough for regular style vanes.

mark


----------

